# New To Us 2007 Toyota Tundra Crewmax!



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

After a month long search I finally found a truck that _almost_ matched all my requirements. It had to be a CrewMax to give my kids the room in the backseat they needed as my daughters knees have been banging into my back for the last year and a half. It needed to be a 4x4. It needed to have the tow package and the TRD package. The tow package gives it 4.10 gears, the TRD package gives 4.30, go figure. Might have thought it would have been the other way around. I found it at a nearby Toyota dealership, a one owner truck that had originally purchased it there as well as having all the service done there too.

It did not come with the tow mirrors, but I already knew I could buy direct replacements from Toyota and do the install myself. So in the first week, I bought the new mirrors and replaced the old ones in about 45 minutes. Ahhhh! Much better! These manually extend out, so no more strap on mirrors! It has the 7-pin plug just below the rear bumper, but no brake controller. I'll probably pick up another Prodigy as it worked very well on my 2001 Tundra. It should be pretty much plug and play from what I've read. It came with aftermarket rims (Ultra Motorsports Goliath's) and with Toyo Open Country All Terrain tires, load range E, with some decent tread left. When we first went to look at the truck, my wife commented that the tires looked kind of small and that we should get some bigger tires! AND she agreed that I can do a "small" lift. So we've compromised on a 3" lift.







This works out well since the truck should still fit through the garage door opening and I won't have to notch it.







I need to sell my 01' Tundra first, then I can do some modest upgrades to make it more off-road capable.

I still need to transfer over our weight distributing hitch and go through all that set up again. Our first trip towing the ol' Outback will be during October, when we make our annual trip to Mt. Lassen in northern CA. After that, we've already reserved a week at Death Valley, CA starting the day after Christmas, returning New Years day. We had an absolute blast last time we were there in 2008. In fact, we have the exact same camp site!

Here's a couple of pictures, basically still stock except for the aftermarket rims and tires and my replacement of the mirrors. Looking forward to towing with the new truck, that's for sure!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I see you'll be getting new rims for the Outback


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

You a funny man!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

It's actually the towing package that gives the 4.3:1 gear ratio on the Crewmax 5.7L. I still have my 2007 brochure and pulled it out to check. The ratio only goes up to 4.1 on models with the 4.7L engine. The TRD package gives you "off-road tuned suspension, 18" alloy wheels & tires, fog lamps, front tow hooks, graphics, and sliding rear window". The tow package gives you the "hitch receiver, 7-pin connector, brake controller prewire, transmission cooler, tow/haul mode, and transmission temp gauge". Strangely, the towing mirrors were optional on all models (even though they're absolutely necessary), but lucky for me my truck had them. Have fun with the new toy, and get ready for some lousy gas mileage when towing!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for setting me straight Insomniak on the tow package vs TRD package. I'm already used to lousy tow mileage from my 2001 Tundra but at least everyone will have more room to stretch out now!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kathy here:

Congratulations on your truck. You're going to love it! Re mileage, we just got back from our summer trip to NC coast, up through the Shenandoah's and the Poconos and we averaged 9- 10 mpg on regular gas. Now this is towing an 8,000 lb fifth wheel in 100 degree temps over the mountains. Smooth sailing all the way. The truck is a beautiful beast.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Kathy,

thank you! I'm looking forward to many trips in the future. I'm very happy to hear your Tundra is working out so well for the both of you. Sharp looking 5er you have there, by the way!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - this time it's Judi!

Not only is it ABOUT TIME that you got a "new" Tundra but I'm VERY glad to see that you got it in the RIGHT colors .... looks VERY familiar!! Congrats!!!

And - yes - "Herself" certainly is, what one might say, "working out well for us". We've been impressed with her since we got her. BUT - THIS trip sealed the deal!! We fully expected to have to stop more often just because the ENTIRE country has been so bloody HOT! 104°+ for 8 or 9 hrs with full A/C the whole time is alot to ask of ANY vehicle - - then add 8k#. The A/C was cranked, we maintained speed the entire time, she handled the 5'er like they were born together, the GAUGES DIDN'T MOVE ONCE, and we got GREAT gas mileage. What more could we ask of her????









I LOVE MY TUNDRA!!! I _*KNOW*_ you have/do/will!!!!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Judi and great to hear from you too! That is _very_ hot and you poor folks in the east get the high humidity to boot!







We joke around out here in the west that it's a dry heat, it certainly DOES make a difference!







I'm sure looking forward to taking her out on some trips soon!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, I spent a summer in Wyoming where 115* was relatively comfortable. "Dry heat" certainly does make a difference!!!

It was 108* in *NH* the day before we headed south







... and they're more humid than we are!!!

Enjoy that pretty blue truck. btw, have you seen the color when the sun hits the quarter-panel. BREATH-TAKING!!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, it's what you get used to and I don't think I could ever get used to the humidity!

Uhhh, my truck is actually a darker shade than blue.







It's actually *black*!







Haha! It was actually about my 3rd color choice, but oh well. I would have loved to have the blue! Lucky you! Oh, sorry about the rhyme.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey....the black is pretty good looking, too. I happened to see the Nautical Blue on a contractor's truck hauling a$$ out of our building's parking lot at work. 5 trucks ZOOMED out - each was a different brand and it really looked like a commercial. That BLUE flashed out of the pack (THANK GOD it was the Tundra!!!). I then told the dealer that either he finds one of *THEM* or I'll order it. Funny....after several weeks of trying to convince me to choose otherwise .... he found it (in HIS OWN INVENTORY!!!) SCHMUCK!!


----------

